# Activating a ViP 622?



## Chetk (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey folks,

I have a 6000U right now that can be running HBOHD and the HDPack (without Voom and without any base SD pack).

If I can get my hands on a ViP 622 without going through a dealer or directly through Dish Network, will Dish Network activate it if I just call them up?

Thanks,


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Feb 2, 2006)

Chetk said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I have a 6000U right now that can be running HBOHD and the HDPack (without Voom and without any base SD pack).
> 
> ...


from waht i know they will, but is your dish pointing and set up to a 61.5 or do you need a dish 1000?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

How would a person get hold of a 622 without going through Dish or a dealer, that is a non hot one?


----------



## Chetk (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes. Absolutely non-hot.

I have two dishes on mt roof. Not sure which directions, but I'm sure I can manage it.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

how do you plan to get one from "not dish or a dealer" if they aren't even on the market in anyone's hands yet? it's not like a private person can sell you one yet


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

steal one???


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Richard King said:


> How would a person get hold of a 622 without going through Dish or a dealer, that is a non hot one?


I'm guessing that you'd have to find one with a questionable (but extremely short) history that has been placed in a deep freeze.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Hopefully, if someone tries to activate a hot reciever they will have the number registered as stolen and not activate it. If the receiver is not hot I am sure they would have no problem activating it.


----------



## Chetk (Oct 14, 2003)

OK. Let me try to repeat this. It would NOT be HOT. I'm not that kind of person. There would be nothing shady about it. However, if I divulge HOW I could possibly get it, everyone would do it and there would not be one for me.

I just want to know if Dish Network would activate the thing. Does it have to be a dealer that calls in to activate it?

If I already have an active account (without a base SD plan), do I have at activate a base SD plan and sign a new contract?

See, I don't want to spend $299 to "upgrade" and have to renew a contract to pay for SD channels I won't ever watch. I'm trying to avoid signing a contract and getting the SD channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

1-800-333-DISH ... Ask for HD activations and ask them.
We don't speak for dish ... You will have to ask them.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Chetk - Forgive us if we're skeptical, but for any receiver, it's inconceivable that there is a route other than a dealer/retailer or Dish themselves for obtaining a receiver unless you're purchasing it from another customer who obtained the receiver by one of the two aforementioned methods. Obviously since nobody outside of the beta testers even has this receiver, we can be assured that you're not getting a used unit. We just aren't seeing any other options based on the E* distribution model. Back to your questions, a dealer doesn't usually have to call in to activate a receiver. If you have a current account, you should be able to activate it on your current account, though you may have to pay the $6 HD enabling fee if you're not adding one of the "metal" DishHD packages.


----------



## Chetk (Oct 14, 2003)

BoisePaul,

Thanks! That's the kind of answer I was looking for.

I promise to let you all know how I got it after I get it. And it won't be nammed from the board because it's not illegal. :grin:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Before buying the 622, be sure its serial number belong to that beta lists. 
At least it will receive some channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Didn't you post that 1-4000000 had a default software?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

One time it was, now it's back to small groups - 150+ or 300+ numbers.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well If there is not a released version for the 622 spooling out I doubt one can get a 622 activated. Remember 3 planets must align. Hardward available, installer available and software available. If anyone is not, 622 is a doorstop until all are.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Geez, I didn't even think about that. I guess even if he does manage to get the receiver authorized, if there's no software in the stream for it it really isn't going to do much of anything. I suppose that it could function as part of a really expensive (and really limited) signal meter, since we know that the "Point Dish" stuff has to work.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Chetk said:


> I promise to let you all know how I got it after I get it. And it won't be nammed from the board because it's not illegal. :grin:


I don't know what "namming" would involve... but I think maybe I would prefer being banned to being nammed!


----------



## Chetk (Oct 14, 2003)

OK. Well, I can tell you that I tried to get the 622, but they wouldn't sell it to me. Basically, this is the wholesale company that sells to local resellers.

The reason I thought they'd sell it to me, is because they've sold me stuff before and didn't have a problem with it. I guess they've gotten a conscience now.

Anyway, I called Dish Network to try and get it through the normal route. That is a joke and I'd never pay what they want for the 622. They want $299 + an 18 month contract which would include a base package (Bronze Package @ $49.99 a month) :lol: So, for $299 + ($49.99 x 18), I'm looking at $1,198.82.  No thanks!

I don't understand why I have to sign ANOTHER contract *and* get a base package that I'll never watch just so I can get an HD-PVR. So much for being a loyal customer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You don't need a 622 unless you subscribe to programming.


----------



## Chetk (Oct 14, 2003)

James Long said:


> You don't need a 622 unless you subscribe to programming.


You're kidding right? 

I have the HD pack + Voom Originals + HBOHD with my 6000U right now. I don't have a "base package" because I already went through my one year contract and I dropped the SD channels since I wouldn't watch them anyway.

So, why can't I get a 622 and keep my current programming? I'd really like to have it for OTA HD recording too.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is a REQUIREMENT to get the 622 to subscribe to DishHD programming.
You must upgrade from the old HD pack to qualify.
(You also must subscribe to your locals to get EPG data for your OTA HDs.)

I thought E* was going to have a HD only package for $29.95 but cannot find it on their website. It also appears that E* is not treating HD as a $19.95 add on to AT packages - so you can't just take DishHD outside the "metalic packages".

BTW: If you could get what you wanted (DishHD Bronze less AT60) it would only be $23.95 less per month than what E* is asking. Saying the price of the receiver is "$299 + ($49.99 x 18)" is not only wrong because you are including the price of programming you want in the total, but because at the end of the 18 months you still will not own the receiver.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Chetk said:


> OK. Well, I can tell you that I tried to get the 622, but they wouldn't sell it to me. Basically, this is the wholesale company that sells to local resellers.
> 
> The reason I thought they'd sell it to me, is because they've sold me stuff before and didn't have a problem with it. I guess they've gotten a conscience now.
> 
> ...


Ok, so wait a second... Ask yourself...

Does a "loyal customer" try to negotiate a side-deal with the wholesaler to bypass Dish retailers and Dish in order to buy a receiver out from under them at wholesale price?

Does a "loyal customer" also make note, as you did, that you guess the reason you didn't get this deal was that they got "a conscience now"... thus inferring that you know what you are doing is not cool?

Perhaps not illegal... but certainly something that could get the guy fired and get that wholesaler perhaps off the Dish approved vendor list.

Just something to think about while you're complaining now.


----------



## Chetk (Oct 14, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Ok, so wait a second... Ask yourself...
> 
> Does a "loyal customer" try to negotiate a side-deal with the wholesaler to bypass Dish retailers and Dish in order to buy a receiver out from under them at wholesale price?
> 
> ...


I figured somebody would bring this up. If Dish Network would offer an "only HD package" with the new DVR, I wouldn't have to worry about it. I would gladly lease/buy the ViP-622 through the proper channels if I wasn't REQUIRED to subscribe to their crappy SD packages that I've ALREADY subscribed to for at least a year.

It's no different than buying a receiver on e-bay and then activating it without a contract. Plus, buying it straight from a wholesaler would not make E* lose a penny. I'd just be bypassing the middle-man (reseller), of which I have no need.

Another point I'd like to make is that cable companies (such as Time Warner) offer leases of their HD-PVRs for something like $5 or $10 a month without some rediculous $299 up front fee. Trust me, if Time Warner was available in my subdivision, I would have cancelled Dish Network a VERY long time ago. Unfortunately, I can only get Charter and they don't even offer one channel of HD. So, I get to pick the least worse provider.

I wonder if I could BUY the 622 at $699 (without being under a contract) and drop the base package as soon as it's installed. Do you think this would be possible?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The base package is DishHD Bronze. Drop that and you have no HD.

If you go out and buy a $699 and add it to your account without upgrading your service you'll get the same old HD channels on a newer DVR. As noted above you will need to subscribe to locals to get EPG data for your OTA channels and the DVR fees will apply.

You like cable? Perhaps that is your best option.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

I think that if you buy a receiver outright you can sub to just the new HD Pack for like 29.99 if you want to. Plus a DVR fee if it's a 622. Not sure if there'd still be the 5 or 6 dollar "Access" fee like there used to be when you didnt sub to an AT base package but wanted the HD Pack or HBO/SHO.. whatever.

Theres been a couple people that have reported doing it that way... like for example in the thread here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53000


----------



## Chetk (Oct 14, 2003)

DP1 said:


> I think that if you buy a receiver outright you can sub to just the new HD Pack for like 29.99 if you want to. Plus a DVR fee if it's a 622. Not sure if there'd still be the 5 or 6 dollar "Access" fee like there used to be when you didnt sub to an AT base package but wanted the HD Pack or HBO/SHO.. whatever.
> 
> Theres been a couple people that have reported doing it that way... like for example in the thread here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53000


Thanks for the reply with link and without sarcasm DP1. It's nice to see some people don't have to resort to sarcasm to make points on this forum. And, yes. I am referring to the moderator here. Some example you're setting James. 

I'm not trying to get myself banned. I was simply looking for information. I can understand your need to feel authority around here James, but if you want to make this a nice friendly invironment, may I make the suggestion of playing a bit nicer? It's your board and you're going to do what you want, I'm just making a friendly suggestion.

By the way, thanks for the information EVERYBODY!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Chetk,

I mentioned the $29.95 package back in post 22 ... glad DP1 found the example of someone who actually got that package. You seem to want E* to bend over backwards to serve you but seem unwilling to meet them halfway and agree to their terms of service. That's why I suggested finding some company with terms to which you can agree.

If you're willing to pay the $29.95 plus $5.98 DVR fee plus $5 for locals if you want EPG data for OTA plus the package price for HBO (if you want to continue receiving that) plus $5 if you don't connect a phone line plus taxes AND make a committment it appears you have found yourself a deal.


----------



## Chetk (Oct 14, 2003)

James Long said:


> Chetk,
> 
> I mentioned the $29.95 package back in post 22 ... glad DP1 found the example of someone who actually got that package. You seem to want E* to bend over backwards to serve you but seem unwilling to meet them halfway and agree to their terms of service. That's why I suggested finding some company with terms to which you can agree.
> 
> If you're willing to pay the $29.95 plus $5.98 DVR fee plus $5 for locals if you want EPG data for OTA plus the package price for HBO (if you want to continue receiving that) plus $5 if you don't connect a phone line plus taxes AND make a committment it appears you have found yourself a deal.


James,

Any idea why Dish Network is telling me I can't get the HD-only package for $29.95? Even if I purchase the receiver for $798 (with installation)?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No clue, although as noted the $29.95 plan isn't on the website so it may not be one that the CSRs can easily find to be able to sell. You might want to ask the DBSTalk user that says he has that plan how he got it or sending a polite email to [email protected] asking about the package.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Chetk said:


> James,
> 
> Any idea why Dish Network is telling me I can't get the HD-only package for $29.95? Even if I purchase the receiver for $798 (with installation)?


I believe I saw this package "advertised" as part of a Retailer Chat summary... but I haven't seen it on any customer chats or on the Dish Web page either... so it might be tough to find a CSR who has heard of it if they aren't communicating well within the company, as most companies don't.

Have you tried going through Tech support? Some folks have posted finding more informed reps by going that way rather than through CSRs.


----------



## Chetk (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks guys! I thought about e-mailing good ole Charlie about it.

I'll try the technical support route first. Is there a direct line to tech support because I somehow doubt a normal CSR is going to let me through to tech support without doing their initial lame brain troubleshooting first. The only thing I need to troubleshoot are the CSRs themselves. :grin:


----------



## Chetk (Oct 14, 2003)

OK. I thought I'd give an update.

Thanks to suzook, who answered my PM's concerning this HD-only pack, I have found the light.

I can buy the ViP-622 an own it. If I log into the Dish Network web site using my account, there is a link on the left hand side that says "HD Programming". Once I click on that, I scroll down to the bottom of the screen and I see _DishHD (HD Stand Alone Pack)_. :hurah: That's my ticket right there.

I have one other question regarding locals, but I'll ask that in a new thread as it doesn't pertain to this one.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## MusicDan (Feb 10, 2006)

Chetk said:


> I figured somebody would bring this up. If Dish Network would offer an "only HD package" with the new DVR, I wouldn't have to worry about it. I would gladly lease/buy the ViP-622 through the proper channels if I wasn't REQUIRED to subscribe to their crappy SD packages that I've ALREADY subscribed to for at least a year.
> 
> It's no different than buying a receiver on e-bay and then activating it without a contract. Plus, buying it straight from a wholesaler would not make E* lose a penny. I'd just be bypassing the middle-man (reseller), of which I have no need.
> 
> ...


If you don't like their SD channels, which are very much similar to any other provider, odds are you wont care for their HD channels. I'm really not sure you can be satisfied. For example, if you don't like ESPN in SD you're not apt to like it in HD either.


----------

